# anyone try behind the baseball stadium?



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

there is a beautiful park there and i just found that place which looks like a good spot. some guy the other day said he caught some black snapper and trout off of there. wondering whats the best spot there to catch fish?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

rocks!


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

its alot of hang up spots there but trout and spanish mackerel hang around there.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried there this past weekend and didn't catch a thing


----------



## UWFSig22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nearby palafox is not a bad spot and I had a buddy of mine with a group that caught the new Florida State record spec there a few weeks ago. Monster!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I did the survey Diving on the seawall years ago surrounding the park and there is a lot of Mud and not many fish the municipal auditorium is better. Plus the city sewer use to discharge something out by the wooden marker if it's still there.


----------

